
Even New York City’s Michelin-Starred Restaurants Are Struggling to Survive - walterbell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/even-new-york-citys-michelin-starred-restaurants-are-struggling-to-survive-11599054031
======
Solstinox
Not surprised. Every time I've been in a Michelin-starred restaurant I've been
surrounded by a handful of other patrons, and I've been waited on by a staff
of seven people. I don't think these things make money on a good day.

~~~
walterbell
Danny Meyer (interviewed in article) USGH estimated annual revenue was $200MM,
[https://www.owler.com/company/ushgnyc](https://www.owler.com/company/ushgnyc)

